# Help fixing Inc 2 stuck @ HTC Screen



## masri1987

MY dumbass friend has a inc 2, tried to unlock the bootloader using htc dev and thought he was s-off and rooted LOL, and i dunno what he did but now his phone won't boot past the initial HTC screen, he can get to bootloader and recovery, wiping and reinstalling other roms doesn't work. What are my options?


----------



## sjpritch25

I'm not at home, but he will need to use fastboot to flash a new ruu

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987

well whenever your ready, if you can link me to the ruu and give me the adb command ill do the dam thang!

thx in advance


----------



## JAS_21

masri1987 said:


> MY dumbass friend has a inc 2, tried to unlock the bootloader using htc dev and thought he was s-off and rooted LOL, and i dunno what he did but now his phone won't boot past the initial HTC screen, he can get to bootloader and recovery, wiping and reinstalling other roms doesn't work. What are my options?


Guide for steps after HTC unlock
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1435228

This is to root after unlock. he will still be s-on with this method though.


----------



## JAS_21

If you want the phone to be s-off, there is a different method which involves downgrading the bootloader and the Revolutionary tool.
You might need to get the phone back to stock first though.... not too sure on that one.


----------



## masri1987

JAS_21 said:


> If you want the phone to be s-off, there is a different method which involves downgrading the bootloader and the Revolutionary tool.
> You might need to get the phone back to stock first though.... not too sure on that one.


yeah i wanna get it back to stock, so that way i can do the revolutionary method, i told him let me do it for him first, but he didn't listen. i tried to ruu.exe but the phone wouldn't boot and it didn't detect it in bootloader mode :\


----------



## JAS_21

masri1987 said:


> yeah i wanna get it back to stock, so that way i can do the revolutionary method, i told him let me do it for him first, but he didn't listen. i tried to ruu.exe but the phone wouldn't boot and it didn't detect it in bootloader mode :\


You may want to wait to try this, I'm not sure if it works after the HTC unlock. It's the method to downgrade bootloader. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990

In the meantime if you just want the phone working, if you have Clockwork installed you can use the other guide I posted to install a ROM. The reason you got stuck at the HTC screen when flashing a ROM earlier is it probably has a custom kernel.

You could flash a stock Sense ROM with the stock kernel normally, but anything with a custom kernel has to be done in fastboot as mentioned in the guide.


----------



## masri1987

JAS_21 said:


> You may want to wait to try this, I'm not sure if it works after the HTC unlock. It's the method to downgrade bootloader. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990
> 
> In the meantime if you just want the phone working, if you have Clockwork installed you can use the other guide I posted to install a ROM. The reason you got stuck at the HTC screen when flashing a ROM earlier is it probably has a custom kernel.
> 
> You could flash a stock Sense ROM with the stock kernel normally, but anything with a custom kernel has to be done in fastboot as mentioned in the guide.


ooooh aight, i remember my tbolt going through the same thing and i reflashed a different kernel and it worked, completely forgot about it, i'd much rather bring him back to stock with downgraded bootloader and then get him rooted properly
he's still s-on


----------



## JAS_21

masri1987 said:


> ooooh aight, i remember my tbolt going through the same thing and i reflashed a different kernel and it worked, completely forgot about it, i'd much rather bring him back to stock with downgraded bootloader and then get him rooted properly
> he's still s-on


A few users on xda said they successfully relocked and downgraded. I'm not sure what the method is. You may want to check the last few pages of the downgrade thread.


----------



## masri1987

JAS_21 said:


> A few users on xda said they successfully relocked and downgraded. I'm not sure what the method is. You may want to check the last few pages of the downgrade thread.


thank you sir for pointing me into the right direction!


----------



## masri1987

what's the IRC channel for the inc2? trying to downgrade to bootloader but adb ain't detecting phone in bootloader mode


----------



## jellybellys

If you unlocked with HTC's unlock you need to flash the boot.img from your rom everytime you install a new rom.


----------



## masri1987

jellybellys said:


> If you unlocked with HTC's unlock you need to flash the boot.img from your rom everytime you install a new rom.


ok but here's the problem, the phone won't boot hence adb won't detect it, it gets stuck @ HTC. at this point i just want to return it to stock lol then i could downgrade bootloader and do it the revolutionary s-off method (the same method for my tbolt) ---

any IRC chats i can hop on for the INC 2?


----------



## jmz

masri1987 said:


> ok but here's the problem, the phone won't boot hence adb won't detect it, it gets stuck @ HTC. at this point i just want to return it to stock lol then i could downgrade bootloader and do it the revolutionary s-off method (the same method for my tbolt) ---
> 
> any IRC chats i can hop on for the INC 2?


irc.andirc.net
#inc2root

hit me up there


----------



## masri1987

im on, ill leave the chat up ---


----------



## jellybellys

masri1987 said:


> ok but here's the problem, the phone won't boot hence adb won't detect it, it gets stuck @ HTC. at this point i just want to return it to stock lol then i could downgrade bootloader and do it the revolutionary s-off method (the same method for my tbolt) ---
> 
> any IRC chats i can hop on for the INC 2?


I mean in the bootloader. Use fastboot to flash the boot.img from the rom you flashed.


----------

